# META HT AM CrMo 650B 2017



## fone (23. November 2016)

Auf der Commencal Seite gibt es widersprüchliche Angaben zur empfohlenen Einbauhöhe 2016er Rahmen 550-560, 2017 530-545mm... Vermutlich stimmen die Werte beim 2016er Rahmen.

Macht es Sinn das Rad mit einer kürzeren Gabel mit weniger Einbaulänge zu fahren?

Danke und Gruß.


----------



## fone (24. November 2016)

Commencal sagt, ab 530 wird es zu niedrig , Tretlager zu tief. Winkel könnten noch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (23. März 2017)

Auf keinen Fall ne kürzere Gabel einbauen!!! Das Tretlager ist bei der Kiste eh schon ziemlich tief, wenn es noch tiefer kommt, setzt Du ständig auf. Der Lenkwinkel ist bei der Kiste so flach, dass das kein Problem darstellen würde. Ich fahre das '14er Stahlteil mit 150er Gabel und finde das Setup absolut stimmig.

EDIT: Oh, sehe jetzt erst das Datum - wollte keine Leiche fleddern


----------



## erdling (6. August 2017)

Vlt mit EC-Steuersatz kompensieren ?


----------

